

Modelling game economy with Neo4j - mirceasoaica
http://theburningmonk.com/2015/04/modelling-game-economy-with-neo4j/

======
venti
There will be a Neo4j hackathon for beginners in Berlin, Germany later today:
[http://www.meetup.com/graphdb-
berlin/events/222114664/](http://www.meetup.com/graphdb-
berlin/events/222114664/)

------
jensgk
This looks like something that could be done with Prolog, - can anyone
enlighten me as to the difference between Neo4j and Prolog?

~~~
jmngomes
Neo4j is a graph database suited for link analysis and for data that is
naturally expressed as a graph, e.g. social or dependency networks. Cipher is
one of the languages that can be used to query Neo4j and generally design
queries for graph data; perhaps it is Cipher's syntax and it's declarative
style that looks similar to Prolog to you.

------
ginatron
Considering OrientDB does everything and more, is Neo4j withering away?

~~~
rurounijones
I was rather interested in OrientDB but the lack of any quality ruby drivers
was a roadblock.

I have just checked again - There are currently 3, which is much better than I
remember.

* One uses the Java driver via JRuby only.

* One hasn't been updated since 2012

* One is HTTP which isn't the end of the world but it is not an official driver which doesn't inspire a lot of confidence.

